# High country vs pse vs mathews



## 92BASSTRACKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Over the past 3 weeks I have gone from pro shop to pro shop trying them all, I've shot the mathews z7 the pse omen and DS. And last but not least the high country speed pro x10. The z7 is a nice bow good feel dead in hand. Smooth draw. The pse had a bit of a hump to get through on the draw cycle but once you hit the valley it was solid. Great speed little shock. 
Then I shot the new HCA speed pro. The bow had the best draw clce of any bow I have shot- pse, mathews, Hoyt, bowtech. Also blazing fast speed and a completely dead in hand feel. I didn't like the grip when I first grabbed it. It felt a little bulky and square. But one I got it to full draw the grip fit my hand like a glove with no hand torque. 

Has anyone else shot high country speed pro? What did you think? And to anyone who owns a HCA bow how is costomer service?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the Speed Pro. I felt the same about the grip. I thought it was going to be to blocky but once you get it back it is great. HCA was recently purchased by Nathan Land. He is making CS his top priority. I have talked with him on several occasions and he is a great guy dedicated to bringing HCA back to the top. I have done a review on this bow and several other. Here is a link to my bow reviews

http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


----------



## 92BASSTRACKER (Apr 17, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> I love the Speed Pro. I felt the same about the grip. I thought it was going to be to blocky but once you get it back it is great. HCA was recently purchased by Nathan Land. He is making CS his top priority. I have talked with him on several occasions and he is a great guy dedicated to bringing HCA back to the top. I have done a review on this bow and several other. Here is a link to my bow reviews
> 
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


I shot the speed pro lastweekend and after shooting it I wanted to know more about it. So I youtubed it and your review popped up. I think you gave it an honest review especially once you made the comment about the grip. how long have you been shooting the speed pro? Have any issues? The only bad thing I have ever heard about HCA is the cs. I have watched several of your reviews. I like the code red rip cord review too. Have you ever used any of the G5 adjustable sights?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have not used any of the G5 sights. I am doing a review on one of their bows right now though. I have been shooting the Speed Pro for a few months now and had no issues at all. I have had several people contact me regarding the bow. Some wanting to buy one but had no dealer close by some with issues. I directed them all to Nathan and all have gotten back to me saying HCA took great care of them. He is determined to change the bad CS image that they have. It seems to be the only negative thing about High Country so he is making it a priority.


----------



## gnat7 (Dec 20, 2008)

*High country*

With Nathan at the helm at high country i would say that their customer service will be second to none.

In fact I think that is now their selling point they are now a company that cares about the customer and your not just another # to them like some of the larger manufactures. They are under new ownership and Nathan is a man with a passion for archery and archers.
I have been shooting the speed pro for the last four months and I have no complaints and in my opinion it is one of the top bows out this year.

You can't go wrong with their bow or the company


----------



## ironmacemafia (Jul 26, 2009)

*high country*

I think it so good to be hearing positive things about the quality bows that they are producing. I have always considered there customer service second to none, from the time I first held one of there bows in my hand over 16 years ago. And I know first hand the kind of person that Nathan is, because back in April he was in the middle of moving his business to another location when he took the time out of his schedule for him and his wife to fly his plane up here to Wilmore for a wild game dinner for Christians In The Outdoors and dontated bows, quivers,rest, sights etc.. so we could have a silent aution to raise money to purchase archery equipment for my ministry and my church. Not to be boastful, don't take it the wrong way but how many other bow companies would do that for some little country boy with a dream to bring as many people to Christ as he can. That speaks volumes to me and have the utmost respect for Nathan for sacrificing his time to help spread the word. And it doesn't end there he calls me from time to time just to see how things are going and if he can do anything else. Didn't mean to bore anybody but I just wanted people to know that High Country Archery is more than a bow company.


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Just speaking the truth!*

I'm not bow bashing here. I was and still am fond of hc archery. If it weren't for high country I would have never got into the sport of archery!I purchased my first hc back in the early ninety's, a hc supreme. I shot that bow for almost five years with no problems.Then I upgraded, to a hc machine supreme, wich I still own! Along with royal hunter one cam, and the original supreme. I love these bows! I had to set out last deer season, because of hc's customer service. My machine supreme wound up with a cracked limb in april. No biggie, it served me for thousands of shots and a dozen or so deer. Took it to my local pro shop, and right away new there were going to be problems when the pro shop said hc was hard to deal with! Went ahead and sent it out for repair, and almost four months later I got my baby back. Woohoo, got my baby back. That same afternoon in the yard shooting and my groupings were less than satisfactory. Tore it apart, re-tuned it, and back to shooting it. The results were the same , dead on at twenty and beyond, all over. Then after getting so frustrated, I heard something crack . My worst nightmare, A small crack just below the limb button! The pro shop has since closed, leaving me bow less! After countless attempts to get in touch with hc, leaving messages to some womens voicemail, and even an e-mail or two, no response! I live about four hours away from hc main offices in Tenn, My hunting buddy just had a new set of limbs put on his pse and shipped it all the way to cali and two weeks later, he got his bow back! How do you stay loyal to a co that won't even call you back? Worst yet, I still don't have a bow to shoot.And with this tough economy it doesn't look like the funds are going to be there to get one this year.What, are they only servicing the newer bows? Last I checked, they still had life time warranty on their limbs. What should I do? Can any one help?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bhuntin

Sent you a PM I hope I can help you out.

Ike


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

i will give props the Nathan as he has helped me out whenever I needed it... I love my 08 Iron Mace!!!


----------

